# Pinholes in older crypt leaves



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all.

I am having problems with some of my crypts. I am getting pinholes in the oldest leaves. I can't remember the cause, but i'm sure someone knows exactly what I'm talking about and how to fix it. Looking forward to have someone pipe up with the resolution .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you dosing at all? Pinholes sometimes suggest a lack of Potassium. It's not an exact science unfortunately.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm using the Pfertz system with CO2 and Excel. 

4 X 24 T5HO over a 29 gallon tank. 
Photoperiod is 12:30 - 4:30 PM. Siesta from 4:30 - 6:30. Back on from 6:30 - 10:30 P.M. 
CO2 is 1bps through an atomizer.
Running 9W Turbotwist.
The substrate is 50/50 Flourite Black and Eco-Complete. 
I am not using root tabs. 
Circulation is crazy. Running a Fluval 205 with spraybar, Eheim 2234, and a Koralia mini (240 gph).
Maybe I'll up the K, Gary, and see what happens?
Any more thoughts?

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I never needed root tabs with my crypts and you already have a good substrate base anyway. Are you dosing EI style? Either way, I would try increasing all nutrients slightly (is this one of your CRS tanks?) to see if it makes a difference.

Based on your listed circulation, that's definitely not a problem.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

No CRS in this tank. Just Mountain Fan Shrimp and Amanos. It is stocked on the heavy side but with tetras/rasboras mainly. I'll double the NPKM doses and see how that works.

Thanks for the insight Gary.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> No CRS in this tank. Just Mountain Fan Shrimp and Amanos. It is stocked on the heavy side but with tetras/rasboras mainly. I'll double the NPKM doses and see how that works.
> 
> Thanks for the insight Gary.
> 
> ...


No problem Stuart. One suggestion if I may. I would only increase one thing at a time and less than double. That way you will be able to observe which parameter was off and be able to adjust accordingly in the future. In addition, if there is one limiting nutrient, enriching may cause another to be limiting (ie, in the absence of P, plants cannot utilize N properly for instance). So doing on thing at a time also would allow you to observe that. One last thing I forgot to ask. In our soft water, are you dosing Mg or Ca? Those might also be lacking in your higher light setup. Just something to think about.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The Eco complete does help buffer the water a bit, and I also add PH stable a KH booster and R/O right a GH booster on occasion. I also add these 2 with every WC as a buffer as well. WC is 50% weekly,

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Then I think you're good and I would definitely up the ferts a bit. Good luck.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

What species of Crypt do you have ? Some of them have different lighting&temperature requirements.Have they been settled in a for while or new?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had the crypts for a while (they did not melt when i took them home either). The old leaves are a bright yellowy green. The newest leaves are a mottled darker green with a heavily marbled redy/olive colour. I got these from an auction and no species name was provided. My crypt wendtii 'red' is doing very well in the same location.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

